# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Бхагавад Гита англ.28-е издание 2008 года напечатанна в ББТМумбаи.

## Кришна Мохан дас

Кланяюсь Вам Виджитатма прабху!Прочитал ваш пост об ошибках в Бхагавад Гите(англ.)1972 года.Исправленны ли были эти ошибки в 28 издании Бхагавад Гиты 2008 года выпуска в карманном варианте,напечатанном в Мумбаи индийским ББТ?

----------


## vijitatma das

Сейчас ББТ все "Гиты" издает по исправленному варианту, конечно.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Спасибо за оперативный ответ!Харе Кришна!

----------

